# Cleaning squirrels



## patriot15joe

Anyone have a trick for getting the fur that sticks to the meat? I've tried a few things, but send the only way that works is to pick it off by hand.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Try this:



gt40


----------



## livinoutdoors

I use a long lighter to burn off the stray hairs. Get the squirrel dry with a paper towel, then burn em off. Washin em just makes it worse to me.


----------



## Dbender

*wettem*

Wet them in a bucket before you skin them.


----------



## Curvebow05

Paper towel. Works great on deer and other game. May need to dampen it just barely. But the hair sticks as the towel pulls the outside moisture. Just pat/rub.


----------



## Flash

GT-40 GUY said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> gt40



 Anyone seen scissors like those?  I've looked in Academy and BP.  Thanks


----------



## specialk

Flash said:


> Anyone seen scissors like those?  I've looked in Academy and BP.  Thanks



I got ''poultry'' shears from William Sonoma store....some german brand.....cost like 30 bucks and I use them for cleaning rabbits......


----------



## jigman29

My granny taught me to soak them in a 5 gallon bucket of water before skinning them.


----------



## optimum7

most of the knife sets from Outdoor edge include those scissors.
They do a good job!! My local acedemy had them on clearance a few weeks ago!  Could have been longer, I don't even remember what I had for Breakfast!


----------



## plonas

I have heard something about your method, jigman29. But I don't know is a difference between this method and the method on the video. Water really helps?


----------



## gregj

I've always had luck cleaning them in moving water like a stream.  Usually while still in the woods, i clean them in a nearby stream. Keeps the hair off pretty much.


----------



## dawg2

I use the step on the tail method.  It works great.  Then I use poultry shears to cut feet off.  Rarely get any hair on the meat.


----------



## Stump Shooter

dawg2 said:


> I use the step on the tail method.  It works great.  Then I use poultry shears to cut feet off.  Rarely get any hair on the meat.


This works well!


----------



## Nicodemus

Never thought about it. I just split em across the back and peel the hide off, then gut it and quarter the thing. Ain`t nothing to cleaning a squirrel.

When I was coming up, any 10 year old could clean a mess and have em ready to cook in less time than it takes to tell it.


----------



## Gaswamp

tab


----------



## red neck richie

Flash said:


> Anyone seen scissors like those?  I've looked in Academy and BP.  Thanks



Outfitters ridge game processing kit comes with scissors with the bone break groove. look online.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

cant see the video for some reason, I have tried about every game shear. Gerber and outdoor edge makes good ones. I clean 200-300 a year. You can find them at Academy or Tractor supply on sale while their out of season. The Academy brand are garbage. They last alot longer if you use the bone breaking groove.


----------



## Offroadtek

I struggled for years to clean squirrels until I found this method. Quick, easy and no fur on the meat!


----------

